# Mountable File Systems



## BarbaraMSW (Dec 9, 2007)

Help please.  Does anyone know what "No Mountable File Systems" means and/or how to fix it???


----------



## DarkSorrow (Dec 9, 2007)

are you trying to mount a .dmg file? based what i googled, many of them said the reason of that error is the corrupted .dmg file.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes, and you can help by telling us when you see that message. What are you trying to do at that time?


----------



## BarbaraMSW (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks.  Yes, I was downloading Skype (several tries) which, apparently is a dmg file.  What is a dmg file and how do I fix it?


----------



## BarbaraMSW (Dec 9, 2007)

If it is "corrupted", how do I fix it?


----------



## pedz (Dec 9, 2007)

I've never done it but the only way I can suggest is point disk utility at it and ask it to fix it.  Disk Utility is in Applications => Utilities.  Try Open (under file).  I'm skeptical that it will work but its quick and simple.  Worth a shot.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 9, 2007)

the .dmg is a disk image file.
You double-click that file, and it mounts on your desktop. Then you run the installer that is found in that mounted image.
I think you won't accomplish much by trying to 'repair' that disk image. You just have not downloaded a complete image yet, or the download is just corrupted in some way, You have to try that download again, or download through another Mac...
Try from this download page.
http://skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/macosx/beta/

You could also try burning that image to a CD though your Disk Utility. That may give you a usable installer.


----------



## BarbaraMSW (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  You really helped...I've never done this before and was quite confused.  However,  I've tried all of your suggestions and downloaded all new software updades and . . . they work!!!! I don't know which one worked, but it's working!  I now have SKYPE.  Thank you all for your helpl  It was needed and useful.  You're all terrific!!!
Thanks, Barbara


----------



## LuluFilm (Mar 27, 2008)

Help! I am trying to mount a .dmg file - none of the bove works for me. I have tried disk utility; tried stuffit expander (dragging and dropping) but it still says "no mountable file systems". I've had this experience before and stuffit worked - to install the software first time round. Now the software is acting up - so I thought if i reboot it from the original cd it would help - but I can't even get to the material!!! Any ideas?


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 27, 2008)

LuluFilm said:


> Help! I am trying to mount a .dmg file - none of the bove works for me. I have tried disk utility; tried stuffit expander (dragging and dropping) but it still says "no mountable file systems". I've had this experience before and stuffit worked - to install the software first time round. Now the software is acting up - so I thought if i reboot it from the original cd it would help - but I can't even get to the material!!! Any ideas?



What are the specs of your Macintosh?  What version of Mac OS X are you running (10.3.x? 10.4.x? 10.5.x?)?  We need this information to determine if maybe you might need a firmware upgrade or some other solution.


----------



## LuluFilm (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi thanks for quick reply!

I'm running on 10.4.11.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 27, 2008)

OK, what particular Macintosh are you using?  You forgot that bit of detail.


----------



## LuluFilm (Mar 27, 2008)

mac pro desktop - sorry. I'm panicking a bit as can't continue with work (editing) as software is key.

Other specs are: 4gb ram, 250 gb hard drive.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 27, 2008)

Have you tried running the Repair Permissions command in Disk Utility?  Make sure that Disk Utility is the only application that's running when doing that.  All other apps should be closed so that they don't affect the permissions repair.  Also, you can run a Verify Disk under the Disk First Aid tab in Disk Utility to see if something is wrong with the data on the hard drive.  Report back with the results.


----------



## LuluFilm (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi - closed all applications. Ran disk utility - verified disk...

Verifying volume &#8220;FCS 2&#8221;
Checking HFS Plus volume.
Checking Extents Overflow file.
Checking Catalog file.
Checking Catalog hierarchy.
Checking volume bitmap.
Checking volume information.
The volume FCS 2 appears to be OK.

1 HFS volume checked
	Volume passed verification

the repair disk permissions is not clickable...


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, the Repair Disk option isn't clickable because it won't perform repairs on an active system disk.  You would either have to boot into Single User Mode or with the OS X installation disc and launch Disk Utility from there.  But seeing as you had no problems on your hard drive, it's no cause for concern.

What I was referring to repairing was the permissions.  There are a pair of buttons on the left side of the First Aid tab in Disk Utility.  One of those is for Repairing Permissions.  Run that once and it should repair the permissions that need it.  Run it a second time to see if it finds anything else.


----------



## LuluFilm (Mar 27, 2008)

Thats what I mean is those two buttons are not clickable.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 27, 2008)

LuluFilm said:


> Thats what I mean is those two buttons are not clickable.



Make sure that you have the volume listed for your hard drive highlighted in the list at the left.  Once it's selected, you should be able to repair permissions.


----------

